# Bucks Fighting



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone else been seen this???


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I went to wv for rifle season this week and saw two fighting on Tuesday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I seen 2 going at it in Kentucky this past wensday and there was a doe there watching


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Two bucks sparring? You'll see that from the time velvet comes off until the antlers fall off. They aren't fighting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, very common


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I was getting it every night till a day or so a go, but it was a small 3 point starting everything and it seem he was running other off.


----------

